# Barclay's Background...



## thomas (8 Oct 2010)

IGNORE THIS...it was a computer virus on my end.


----------



## thomas (8 Oct 2010)

Actually, just started seeing it again. So not sure. Can anyone else see a barclays background?


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2010)

He he ... just used the QR software on my iPhone to decode your avatar. Very clever - a novel way to advertise your site ... 


Whereabout is the background? (_the whole site, your user profile?_)

Does the background change if you change the skin choice for CC? (_use the drop-down at the bottom left_)

Can you take a screen-shot and upload it so I can see it?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## thomas (8 Oct 2010)

Admin said:


> He he ... just used the QR software on my iPhone to decode your avatar. Very clever - a novel way to advertise your site ...
> 
> 
> Whereabout is the background? (_the whole site, your user profile?_)
> ...




Hi Shaun,
I'm pretty sure I had some sort of computer bug. I've done a system restore from a few days ago and the error has fixed and I'm updating everything again. Something must have sneaked in at some point. Shows, even with updating it all regularly nothing will stop viruses and internet nasties.

If anyone else starts seeing a different background, and has firefox do the view background image thing. If you go to an image on the barclay's website then I'd do a system restore, then update everything and run your anti-virus, etc..

Glad you liked the QR code. I only just found a plugin for my phone so was testing them out and wanted to see if people would try it. Seems people do  I suppose really, I should add a wordpress mobile friendly site


----------

